# Yamaha YS828T $1800



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yamaha snowblower For Sale | eBay

I think I saw this blower for sale in CT a while back (judging by the stainless steel reinforcement plates on the sides of the auger housing). Something looked suspicious but now it is clear that the blower was seriously ground down, the serrations are completely gone and that's why they installed the side plates.

I hope no one pays that much for it and regrets big time afterwards.....

_Copy and paste from the description.._

_*Up for sale is a very rare Yamaha YS 828 track snowblower in great condition. This snowblower has an 8 horsepower 4 stroke motor that runs flawlessly. It comes with a plastic fuel tank along with electric start and pull start. The entire until has been meticulously maintained and runs perfectly. 


The oil was just replaced along the fuel petcock valve which was replaced with a genuine Yamaha valve. In addition there are custom plates mounted on the auger housing allowing the owner to decide whether to run the blower with the skid steers ( not pictured but come with blower) or whether to run it without. 


This snowblower is extremely reliable and can outperform even the newest blowers on the market today. It clears a path of approximately 24 inches wide and over 18 inches tall and can easily move 30 tons of snow per hour throwing it over 40 feet. 


This unit has 4 forward gears and two reverse gears slowing you to maintain control of the speed to which you want to tackle the snow. 


Lastly, there are few rust spots on the unit but absolutely nothing that is of consequence or should be of concern. This until has been garage kept and has been the most reliable piece of equipment I've owned. You can't easily find Yamaha snowblower anywhere in the states and particularly in the mid Atlantic coast area. Serious bidders only please! 
Item is available for local pickup or the buyer must arrange and pay for freight delivery. 
*_


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds real expensive for a used machine IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like the price was just raised to $1900..... (unless I originally misread it)


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I believe it was sold for $750. I almost went to see it..


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

$1500

Yamaha snowblower For Sale | eBay


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It did sell for $750 with 13 bids....

Yamaha snowblower For Sale | eBay


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

Yamaha snowblower For Sale | eBay

Same blower for $750


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would pay $750 for it, even with its missing metal .


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bcjm said:


> Yamaha snowblower For Sale | eBay
> 
> Same blower for $750


Yest, it is. It was relisted a few times.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

the one that a guy sold here last year for $600 must have been a steal then........ Much better shape too


----------

